# WIP - Bob Ross Tutorial



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm doing a Bob Ross tutorial and decided to share it with you folks. Be gentle.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks fabulous so far!:glasses: Not sure what that emoticon is supposed to mean but I like it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The snow is only going to be on the mountains. It will actually be a summer scene.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Next installment. 

Is it just me or does all Bob Ross tutorials look alike.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love everything right until my eyes land on the trees in the foreground. The trunks are too stubby at the top where the thould have tapered off. The highlights on the trunks doesn't seem right somehow. Maybe they to be interrupted by a more branches.

Bobs tutorials get very boring after a while for just that reason. I thought I might start out with one of his paintings but it never happened. I've found so many better painters to follow.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm calling this one done unless something comes up that I need to change.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I know I screwed up on the foreground trees. The more I tried to fix it the worse they got.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah they are a little off but it's a really lovely scene in spite of that. I don't think you should fool with it anymore. Someones going to want this for sure.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes I absolutely did over work those trees. I'm going to let it dry and then work on the trees as if it were just underpainting at this point. They may be dry enough by now, I used some resin with the paint yesterday. Also I want to add some twigs with a liner brush sticking up here and there on the ground. And a little long grass also. 

However it works out, I'll consider it done after those changes.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is very pretty. I do love how you use color!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Did some tweaking. I like it much better now.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! The trees have a lot more depth now.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That's really pretty. I like the reflection of the trees in the water. Very nice!!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Just to throw a wrench into the works, what might those red bushes be? I have burning bushes in my yard but they're more round.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are orange wild bushes of alien origin. Just put them in for some color.:devil: 

There was a time when I always put a flying saucer in every painting I did so people would treat it as a fantasy because I don't know trees and bushes, I just put in generic foliage and don't worry about it. Once I put in a couple of dinosaurs. That was claimed by my husband's niece for her son almost instantly. :biggrin: Maybe I'll make this the Lochness lake and put Betsy's head sticking out of the water.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll be waiting for Betsy's head! 

Cool painting T, I love the colors you used, that water looks really nice.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I got the name wrong of the sea monster, it is Nessy not Betsy.


----------



## mikie1856 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not to stick my nose in this, but Bob Ross is one of many styles of oil painting here is one from Rogier Van Der Weyden this piece was done in 1435, wet on wet technique, Bob Ross was trying to inspire new artist's and with an EZ way of painting.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Are you saying that Rogier Van Der Weyden used wet on wet technique for this painting? Is that documented somewhere?



mikie1856 said:


> Not to stick my nose in this, but Bob Ross is one of many styles of oil painting here is one from Rogier Van Der Weyden this piece was done in 1435, wet on wet technique, Bob Ross was trying to inspire new artist's and with an EZ way of painting.


----------



## mikie1856 (Feb 25, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Are you saying that Rogier Van Der Weyden used wet on wet technique for this painting? Is that documented somewhere?


I can dig more for you??


----------

